# Greetings Fellow Masons



## PaulAbernathy (Jan 15, 2017)

Greetings Brothers-

I am a Virginia EA from Lodge 4 who just received notice of my jurisdiction being successfully appointed to Texas for subsequent (praying) acceptance by Sam P Cochran 1335 in Dallas TX lodge. I live in McKinney TX and became a Mason and EA back in 2013 but had my studies severely delayed due to my fathers cancer and having to care for him until his ultimate passing.

I ended up moving to Texas with my family and am excited to truly begin my journey towards the light and to develop life long relationships with my future brothers here in Texas. As can be expected I am nervous about the memory aspects of this journey but plan on relishing the experience as I move from a good man to being a better man.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Matt L (Jan 15, 2017)

Welcome Brother, good luck in your journey.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 15, 2017)

Sorry for your loss and good luck with everything.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Jan 15, 2017)

Welcome Brother!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 15, 2017)

Greetings and welcome Brother Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 15, 2017)

Sorry to read of your father, my condolences. And my congratulations on reconnecting with Freemasonry !


----------



## PaulAbernathy (Feb 8, 2017)

Well....According to the GLTX who just received my EA Jurisdiction transfer from VA....I'm not a Mason anymore and I have to start all over.

Guess I can't post here anymore.


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke (Feb 8, 2017)

PaulAbernathy said:


> Well....According to the GLTX who just received my EA Jurisdiction transfer from VA....I'm not a Mason anymore and I have to start all over.
> 
> Guess I can't post here anymore.
> 
> ...



That's a pain.. having to be initiated again. 

And there are several non-Freemasons who post here..In my eyes, you are my brother


----------



## CLewey44 (Feb 9, 2017)

PaulAbernathy said:


> Well....According to the GLTX who just received my EA Jurisdiction transfer from VA....I'm not a Mason anymore and I have to start all over.
> 
> Guess I can't post here anymore.
> 
> ...




Believe me, you can post on here....


----------



## SimonM (Feb 9, 2017)

PaulAbernathy said:


> Well....According to the GLTX who just received my EA Jurisdiction transfer from VA....I'm not a Mason anymore and I have to start all over.
> 
> Guess I can't post here anymore.


Of course you are a mason, you have been initiated by a regular lodge. This nonsens is just red tape that have to be dealt with, nothing more!


----------

